# spawning catfish?



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

when do shovelhead and channels spawn in the river and when do they come off the nest, i now it is usually a matter of water temp, but can someone give
me an idea of what months the spawn usually occurs. thanks


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

the channels cat spawn should be relatively, for the most part, over right now...you will have a few still spawning but the majority is over, it is typically around the last of april through the first of june, but may is the hot month...as for flatheads, from about the middle/end of june all the way through the first of august is the time for them...the majority of that will be on nests during the middle to end of july though, so there should be some right now coming off nests but the majority will soon be on them


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

King - past you last night while you were setting up to fish (in the park); did you do any good? I have seen some large carp and a few decent channel cats pulled out of there, but not with any consistancy. That place gets fished hard most of the summer too!


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

not a darn bite!!! its typical though...there are a few nice ones in there, but they are few and far between....the biggest we pulled in last year was 38lbs but it was the only big one of the year


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

the channels spawn in temps in the mid 70's, typically mid-late june into july, the flatheads usually start a little later, the past week or two. the spawn is pretty drawn out with cats and the fish will be on through most of july.


----------



## The Real Riverking (Jul 4, 2007)

The bite is on right now on the Ohio River. The spawn is coming to an end.


----------



## Capt.Mikejr (Apr 6, 2007)

We have been killing the catfisg for the past 3 weeks around the cleves area on the ohio river on cutt bait and my special bait$$$ in the last 3 trips we have caught a total of 165 cats ranging from 2lbs up too 13lbs the bite is really on now good fishing to all. 



Cat. mike


----------

